# Australia's New Air Warfare Destroyer



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm lucky enough to be currently working on the new Australian AWD project and have been searching the interwebs for a scaled version. After a few months of searching I've just ordered the 1/700 scale version. This model is based on the Spanish Navy's Frigate but the Oz version is exactly the same.

So here's what I'm working on 1:1 scale.










And this is the kit I've just ordered.










Should be arriving in a week or so. Pics to follow.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Very cool.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

And a few dozen of those would help the USN out nicely...

More affordable than the much larger Arleigh Burke class and more than adequate for most missions.


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Just received the kit today. Looks pretty cool. I'm going to have to put my magnifying eyes in for the one.

BTW - I'm in charge of the cool areas: Crowd Control (weapons) and Tourist Flights (Helo Ops).


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

For a difficulty level, I'm giving this little kit a 9.5 out of 10. I think I'd much rather prefer to be working on that 1/18 Dauntless kit - size wise.

The 1/700 scale MH-60R Helo should arrive this week so that will finish her off. And they'll both sit proudly at work where the full size one is.


----------

